# New from Ohio!



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Welcome to Archerytalk!
I believe there are restrictions to PM's and classifieds access until the requirements are met. It's in the rules at the top of every page. I believe you need to be a member for 2 weeks and have 20 posts. Not 20 started threads, just 20 meaningful posts or replies. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cop64 (6 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from TX.


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Welcome to AT! Read the sticky at the top of the page about new users and classifieds. All your questions will be answered.


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Dustinthewind00.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## Archie765 (4 mo ago)

Hello “new from Ohio”, I’m from Ohio too. Go Bucks (OSU Bucks that is) !!!


----------



## MinnesotaNice (8 mo ago)

Welcome from Mn


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## JB426 (4 mo ago)

Welcome.


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Burleman50 (6 mo ago)

Welcome to the show from NC


----------



## JakeV117 (7 mo ago)

Welcome from PA


----------



## Lordlee19 (5 mo ago)

Welcome to AT


----------



## TheDude1234 (4 mo ago)

Welcome to the AT from NC! 🤙


----------



## balmrmartin (4 mo ago)

Welcome.






Speed Test​


----------



## KudzuJohn (4 mo ago)

Welcome from GA


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Wackerk (7 mo ago)

Welcome from IA


----------



## Gusshelton45 (2 mo ago)

Dustinthewind00 said:


> Having trouble starting conversations with people. ive been trying to contact some people about classified ads but i cant message directly from the ad page, nor can i start a conversation. Any info would be helpful ya'll, thanks!


Welcome


----------



## Squatch92 (2 mo ago)

Welcome from the PNW.


----------



## Harthunter (Mar 21, 2020)

Welcome from Pa !


----------



## redleg1103 (Nov 1, 2014)

Welcome from KS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kbontjes1991 (Sep 8, 2018)

welcome


----------



## b.murph308 (2 mo ago)

Welcome from Georgia.


----------



## jtr1199 (3 mo ago)

Dustinthewind00 said:


> Having trouble starting conversations with people. ive been trying to contact some people about classified ads but i cant message directly from the ad page, nor can i start a conversation. Any info would be helpful ya'll, thanks!


I had the same issue, have to get those 20 posts in


----------

